# Tivo HD Series 3 Model TCD652160 w/Lifetime Service - Great Condition



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

SOLD

See the auction here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291558684462?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Contact me directly here if you want to work outside of ebay or buy it now on ebay. I have 2 for sale so also open to a combo deal.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

bump...still available through ebay or directly.


----------

